# Help with flies!



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions how to get rid of flies. Thousands of flies are around my goat barn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Trap and toss bags.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The best way to keep flies down is to keep the wasted hay cleaned up - especially if you get regular rain - because that is where they lay their eggs. My kids can get through the cattle panels I have on their pen gate, and they got into my bale of hay, tore it up, and scattered the stems in about a 3' radius around that bale of hay. We then got 2" of rain in less than a week and, when I went to clean up the mess, the ground was literally crawling with maggots where the fly eggs had hatched. Other methods for fly control are, as Karen already stated, trap and toss, reusable fly traps(be advised they stink to high heaven), fly predators, fly bait in Apache bait stations hung out of reach of the goats(I like MaxForce), Neporex fly larvae control, and spraying with something like Pyrhana fly spray(it has about a 24 hour residual). Here is the link for Neporex. I haven't used it yet, so I can't comment on how effective it is.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail....6&ccd=IGO047&gclid=CLLZ_pGFmrgCFagWMgodXDMAnw


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have used fly predators and a few traps on my property. The fly predators are amazing! I have 6 goats, 8 chickens, anywhere from 2 to 4 horses, dogs and cats on my property. Hardly Any flies. And the neighbor has a bunch of animals that are never picked up after properly. 

Best thing to do is keep manure cleaned up and keep your feed tidy.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you. I'm gonna try all your suggestions. Flies are ridiculous here!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

So I went to lowes and purchased the fly trap bags. Omg. I never seen so many dead flues!!!! It's disgusting. Smells like poop. But dam do those bags work!!! Gonna purchase five more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the bags are working. I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I need some bags too lol....flies are the worse I have ever seen them!! crazy bad!! I sprayed the animals today..bathed the dogs..raked the poop and sprayed everything in the barn...still swarms...kind of freaky like a sci fi lol...will get me a bunch of bags!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

They work wonderful!!! But it's so gross when it's full. Yuk!! Get to lowes before they run out of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can find them at Walmart too. At least you can just throw them out. I feel sorry for the garbage men when they pick up my garbage that day though.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No lie! I've smelled a lot of really bad things in my life, but fly traps take the cake!   I use the re-usable traps, and wash them out using the irrigation pipe. The pressure scrubs them clean while carrying the smell and nasty away very quickly.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I tried the bags last year, couldn't take the smell I bought the giant stick fly rolls at TSC, they work awesome. They're about 12" across. You pull down about 2 feet then cut off and pull down again when it's full. It's bright yellow and has pictures of flies. They are really attracted to it


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Another thing you can do is put DE (Diatomaceous Earth) down in the barn for prevention. It kills ant/flies and bugs in general. Just FYI, glad the bags are working too!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

My sniffer must not be very sensitive.....I think they smell but not that bad.....I grew up the son of a coroner/funeral director though so.......


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I posted some pictures of homemade fly traps that are cheaper then those ones you have to buy and they work for me. Its under how I take care of flys. I didn't see this thread or I would of posted it here.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Where did you post the pictures? I would like to see them. My husband and I made some out of soda bottles. And put Mountain Dew in it. Hung them in the barn and my goats are houdinnis They find anything no matter how high I put it they get it!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Where do you get the re usable trap bags?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

Fly traps work. If you want to make your own... take a 2L plastic soda bottle and cut the top off at the place where the top has widened to the width of the bottle (about 6" down.) Invert the top into the base so it works like a funnel and staple the edges. 

For bait: Flies like smelly things so get one raw shrimp and poke it down the funnel so it lands in the bottom of the bottle. Add a cup of water and put your fly trap in the barn or stable area. In a day or so, your trap will be filling up.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Fly swatters! I killed a whole bunch tonight! I turned out the lights and 
have a red light on a headlamp. I guess flies can't see red! 
The goats thought I was crazy! Whaling away with a flyswatter!:-D


----------



## Melba74 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am cracking up at the visual


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

In the stall, the flies stack up on light cords and most any surface. At night you can suck up a ton of them with a shop vac. Easier than swinging a swatter and you don't have to make a mess.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't have any cords in the barn. My goats find them eat them!!! I even tried to hide wires in PVC piping and they found them. So I light my area with solar lights now  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

